# hello from keswick



## ALLERDALECHEF (Nov 3, 2009)

hi all , although i have made the odd posting and been a member for a year or so i thought it might be nice to introduce myself and thank everyone for the info on this site. 
 i have a 1993 swift royal 540 which i have spent the last few months getting watertight (  i hope ) and getting to know the van , getting a satelite system set up and generally playing with my new toy.
 You may have guesed by my screen name i am a chef ( well, a  hotelier really ) so can't get away from my business much during summer  but now winter is appraoching and a lot of people will be putting their vans away  ..i will be getting  mine  out !


----------



## ajs (Nov 3, 2009)

ALLERDALECHEF said:


> hi all
> You may have guesed by my screen name i am a chef ( well, a hotelier really ) so can't get away from my business much during summer but now winter is appraoching and a lot of people will be putting their vans away ..i will be getting mine out !


 

mornin ... if you know how to do sticky buns and a cup of tea i'll be up later 


welcome 

regards
aj


----------



## Jacques le foot (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi Allerdale chef, and welcome to this crazy site.
  I used to know Keswick very well in my younger days when I was an ardent 'fellwalker'. Which hotel do you have?
  I hope you get some quality time away with your van...we used to be publican/restauranters (for 19 years) and know only too well the commitment you have to your business.
  Enjoy what time you can get,

Jackie


----------



## shortcircuit (Nov 3, 2009)

Welcome ALLERDALECHEF

At the moment I am up the road from you in the Windermere CCC site.  Its getting full up at the moment from the campers from Keswick due to flooding.

Are you fitting oars to your Swift?


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi Allerdale chef and welcome to the club - I am sure you will find loads more info as the days pass - hope all is well with the M/H (watertight) - enjoy.

John (Guernsey Donkey)

Info:  http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/scotland/5607-isle-lewis-isle-harris-western-isles.html


Pics:http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/photo-gallery/7168-western-isles.html


----------



## coventrycraig (Nov 3, 2009)

What a great part of the world up there in the lakes!

enjoy it! The midlands is not the same.


Craig


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Nov 3, 2009)

shortcircuit said:


> Welcome ALLERDALECHEF
> 
> 
> Are you fitting oars to your Swift?



Dont be daft he has an inboard motor fitted and a fan doubling up as a propellor.


----------



## ALLERDALECHEF (Nov 3, 2009)

Jacques le foot said:


> Hi Allerdale chef, and welcome to this crazy site.
> I used to know Keswick very well in my younger days when I was an ardent 'fellwalker'. Which hotel do you have?
> I hope you get some quality time away with your van...we used to be publican/restauranters (for 19 years) and know only too well the commitment you have to your business.
> Enjoy what time you can get,
> ...



I dont want to be accused of advertising but we are in portinscale just  a mile or so west of Keswick . A lot of you will know portinscale  , not because of the fantastic nightlife ( joke )  but because of the brilliant 'wild camping' site next to the bridge . I have counted upto eight motorhomes there in summer in the early morning  when i bike past . if anyone needs directions please ask and i will put them up. I also owned the white horse inn near threlkeld from 94-98


----------



## ALLERDALECHEF (Nov 3, 2009)

Guernsey Donkey said:


> Hi Allerdale chef and welcome to the club - I am sure you will loads more info as the days pass - hope all is well with the M/H (watertight) - enjoy.
> 
> John (Guernsey Donkey)
> 
> ...



yes , it seems ok  ..  with all the rain we have had i recon if i hadnt re-sealed it during summer i would have been met with a  tsunami when i opened the  van door this morning !


----------



## wints (Nov 5, 2009)

ALLERDALECHEF said:


> I dont want to be accused of advertising but we are in portinscale just  a mile or so west of Keswick . A lot of you will know portinscale  , not because of the fantastic nightlife ( joke )  but because of the brilliant 'wild camping' site next to the bridge . I have counted upto eight motorhomes there in summer in the early morning  when i bike past . if anyone needs directions please ask and i will put them up. I also owned the white horse inn near threlkeld from 94-98



We've stopped by the bridge loads of times, and probably that was you staring in !  Or you were eyeing up my sat dish on an aluminium pole fixed to the rear ladder configuration !
Also stopped on the road outside the C&CC site, nr the rugby club, out of season of course.
Love going in the Oddfellows, best value pub grub in Keswick.
Allen


----------

